# Down on the farm.



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't think there is a scale difference in this photo, it is just the inflated dollar has shrunk the size of the farm.

Denny Todd


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice work…☕🍩👍


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Andreash said:


> Nice work…☕🍩👍


Thank you. My wife and her brother did the scenery. I did the track 14 years ago.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks good, any more photos?


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

AEROTRAIN

City Of Las Vegas.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Aerotrain: 
“She’s a real beaut’ Clark.”


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've never seen one of those full size before. Are those coaches scale length?


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I've never seen one of those full size before. Are those coaches scale length?



My guess is they are close to scale. In real life these cars are busses converted to rail.
Photo shows Aero train parked between my Standard "O" box car and a passenger car.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I see. I did not know that.

I was going to leave a comment earlier; "Greyhound called, they want their motor coaches back..."

But I didn't want to insult you. I guess I wasn't as far off the mark as I thought. I had no idea those were converted buses.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The coaches are close to scale, the prototype had 40 foot coaches, that translates to 10 inches in the O-gauge world. The Railkin Aerotrain coaches are 9.5" long exclusive of the couplers.


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I see. I did not know that.
> 
> I was going to leave a comment earlier; "Greyhound called, they want their motor coaches back..."
> 
> But I didn't want to insult you. I guess I wasn't as far off the mark as I thought. I had no idea those were converted buses.


Thank you for covering my but with Geyhound. They have been dogging me for years.


----------



## AdrenalineJackie (Jan 8, 2022)

Wow. Impressive!


----------

